# Can I press Vinyl on Cationic polyester jerseys?



## turtleprints (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a customer who just wants a few Baseball style Jersey's... I was just going to go with Siser Easy Weed, rather than screen printing. 

Here's the Jersey I will be using
SanMar - Wholesale Imprintable Apparel & Accessories


The material is: 5.3-ounce, 100% Cationic polyester flat back mesh


So I assume I will be OK with doing this? Anything I should know before I ruin anything? I plan on using a teflon sheet, but should the heat or dwell time be changed?


Thanks!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

turtleprints said:


> I was just going to go with Siser Easy Weed, rather than screen printing.


Easy Weed isn't always the go-to vinyl




turtleprints said:


> So I assume I will be OK with doing this?


I suggest to test , wash test and dryer test if using Siser

My suggestion is:

_ThermoFlex® Sport is a durable, thick film designed to bridge the gaps in open-mesh athletic jerseys. It is designed for pressing at relatively low (300° F - 320° F) temperature and short dwell time (8-10 seconds), which minimizes dye migration from colored polyester jersey mesh. _


----------



## turtleprints (Jun 11, 2009)

dazzabling said:


> Easy Weed isn't always the go-to vinyl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info - I've only used Easy Weed, it's what I have on hand. Where's the best place to get the Thermoflex?


----------



## turtleprints (Jun 11, 2009)

So I did a quick google search for this type of vinyl - still interested in where you think the best place to order from...

in the meantime, one of the descriptions says "ThermoFlex Sport does not have a sticky backing sheet which makes it ideal for pre-cutting and stacking letters and numbers without them sticking together"

What exactly does this mean? Keep in mind, I only have used Siser Easyweed - so does this stuff cut differently? DO I need some sort of transfer tape?


----------

